# Akiyo the rainbow betta



## Philip The Fish (Apr 25, 2009)

Since getting Akiyo, his colors have really popped. His fins remind me of a rainbow <3

ps. he doesnt usually sit on the bottom of the tank. it seems every picture i get of him hes on the bottom of the tank. Those are the ones that come out good haha










Heres one of his smimming.


----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

Aww, he is so cute, he really is a rainbow lol. Where did you get him?


----------



## Philip The Fish (Apr 25, 2009)

Scienceluvr8 said:


> Aww, he is so cute, he really is a rainbow lol. Where did you get him?


i got him at Petco. He caught my eye and he looked pretty sad in his little cup so i took him home.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Wow very pretty, I like his scales, kinda reminds me of the dragon trait.


----------



## LiyahsGrandma (May 29, 2009)

Wow what a cute lil betta


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's very pretty!


----------



## ashleyALE (Jul 1, 2008)

so gorgeous!


----------



## Luchi (May 20, 2009)

Love his fins!


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Handsome fish!  I love that dark eye over all the white! 

At least he's at the bottom where you can see him. Tian-Tian always hides either in his castle or plant, and Taco just swims so fast it's difficult to get a decent photo of either! XD


----------



## fishboy95 (Jun 16, 2009)

Very unique. and beautiful


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Petco always seems to have such pretty bettas. I wish I had a Petco in my area.


----------



## Philip The Fish (Apr 25, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> Petco always seems to have such pretty bettas. I wish I had a Petco in my area.


yah i really like petco bettas. They're pretty when you get them, but then they get even prettier in time once they're in better conditions. though i went in today and there were a few that were fine wednesday and dead today =/ that always makes me sad.


----------



## alphabetta (Jun 16, 2009)

he is a truly amazing betta, the metalic blue colour is unpopular but to me is one of the nicest a betta can obtain. a bit scrappy round the gills, which could mean overfeeding. I like the substrate, round black and not too big or small. is there any decor?


----------



## Philip The Fish (Apr 25, 2009)

alphabetta said:


> he is a truly amazing betta, the metalic blue colour is unpopular but to me is one of the nicest a betta can obtain. a bit scrappy round the gills, which could mean overfeeding. I like the substrate, round black and not too big or small. is there any decor?


yah im currently fasting him cause i think hes constipated =/ its been 2 days so far. he'll get a pea in a day or two. 

No one has decor yet (Ankur has a lame plastic plant). Next pay day everyones getting plants and fun stuff to hide in. Im trying to figure out how to decorate his and brutus's tanks because they are round with a light in the middle that lights up the bubbles. Ill probably just put everything in the back....


----------



## minda (Dec 17, 2011)

I just got a female betta that's about like your male-- pale, white body, but with fins that start out at the base in blue, then go to a green, and finally at the tip of the fin, they're red. She's about the prettiest betta female I've ever seen... and yes, I got her at PETCO.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

This thread is 2 and a half years old. Please check dates before posting. Thank you.


----------

